# Look what I am getting...



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am so, so excited! I was going to bid on one on Ebay but decided to hold off. Thought about it again but it ended up going for more than I wanted to pay. 

And then this just kinda sorta popped up on Ravelry. She's coming to my house.... :happy::bouncy::happy:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats, she's lovely!!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

The wheel?

Does this mean Beatrice needs a new home?! Trade you a LAMBIE for a wheel!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I can see the neighbors now. Remember, I sold my farm and live in the city. Yup, they would be peering over the deck rail, shaking their heads, wondering what the crazy woman was going to do next. LOL! 

Now I just have to figure out how to get her from Texas to Minnesota. She is willing to ship and has a friend who knows more about shipping these things that could help her. Actually the wheel was shipped to her from Canada when she first got it. She is 1/2 way between Dallas and Houston and sometimes gets to McKinney. I'm debating whether or not I should try to set up a RR. I hate trying to coordinate those things, though. I'd almost rather just pay for shipping but I wish I could supervise the packing.... LOL! 

If I ever decide to sell Bea I will give you first dibs...


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

OMG SHE CAN JUST STAY IN TEXAS! 

I'll go pick her up!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Messaged you on Facebook!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Seriously???? That would be so utterly awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Lexi is the best. 

Just sayin'! :grouphug:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

^^ this lady is too sweet.


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

Don't be too surprised if "she" turns out to be "he". I was all set with a nice French name when my CPW came, and he told me imphatically that his name is PierreVezina. I have found this wheel has VERY firm opinions, and I need to work with him, rather than he with me. 

Have fun, but be aware that these wheels are powerful.

Jacki


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW !!!! Im jealous !!! Thats my dream wheel !! Im so happy for you!!!! I cant wait to hear all about it , how it spins ..... YAY for Kasota !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Even has a maker's mark! Frederic Bordua St. Hyacinthe. 

Oh, I am so excited!!! 

Jacki, yes I have heard many of these have a male voice. I'm quite sure it's more wheel than I know what to do with right now...but that won't always be the case and I will learn.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I missed something. Is Kasota's new wheel going to live in Texas now?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

So, "his" name must be Frederic, right?

Peg


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, Kasota has a new lamb named Fredric and Lexi has a new wheel! Win/win  j/k love the wheel. That's a manly wheel!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

M. Frederic lives in Texas currently. I'm going to try n help RR it back to the great white.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

AWESOME

Just to let you know, Kasota and Lexie, I will be in Texas in October for sure for a wedding. 

I have one son in Fort Worth and my daughter is in Temple (near Lexi) - so we could definitely arrange something. :teehee:

Kasota, I actually still have the custom-made wooden shipping crate my wheel came in - it is yours if you want it to have your new wheel shipped to you in. Shipping is scary  - these big drive wheels really need to be crated and padded to insure they don't get damaged. 


Shipping will be OVER $90 (mine came from neighboring Wisconsin) and I sure recommend a "railroad" as a better/cheaper/safer option. 

It is entirely possible that one of my children will be driving this way this summer and they could bring "M. Frederic" to Minnesota. 

I am so excited - you have a triplet to mine and Frazzlehead's wheel - a Frederic Bordua CPW! Mine has no maker's mark  - you lucky girl. :thumb: 
You better learn to speak French!  
:bouncy: :nanner: :dance:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

What an amazing group we have. <3

:grouphug:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Isn't Hercsmama going down there this spring? Then she could get it to me and I could bring it to SH...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

yea, yea, yea!!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota, maybe you and I just need to take an impromptu drive down to Texas...:teehee:...


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll put you up! I have two spare rooms! Must love dogs and be flexible to my not-at-all reliable farmer schedule for meals. I do cook everything from scratch everyday though, so the meals are generally worth the wait, and 95% of what we eat comes from our farm! 

I will have sheep and cows in milk all spring... Tasty healthy dairy treats galore!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Isn't Hercsmama going down there this spring? Then she could get it to me and I could bring it to SH...


This was exactly what I suggested to Kas last night! I didn't just voluntell hercsmama but did suggest Kas could ask her...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol! Well, I voluntold Hercsmama! I'm not shy! 
But she only has to if she wants to.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You guys are rocking this out!

Definitely there are some wheels that are decidedly male. My Irish Saxon was like that, and very stubborn also. (although I hear he is playing very nicely with the new owner)


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

She or he is a beauty! Sounds like you will have fun picking up your new baby! Congrads!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

See now that's the kind of wheel I would even consider! You could hook that thing up to a grain mill and grind flour at the same time! That's my kinda machine!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This is the very best group of people EVER!!! :grouphug:

I'm stunned, amazed, excited and so very humbled by how everyone wants to dive in and help! (((((hugs))))) 

Right now I'm just waiting for the seller to give me her name and phone number so I can get her and Lexi connected for the pick up. 

Oh, it would be so much fun to be able to take a road trip!!! I could so wish... but can't be gone because I need to be here for my mom. I'm just waiting for the seller to give me her phone number so that I can get her connected with Lexi for the pick up!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Facebook message Kas! Sorry, way easier than pm here from my phone ;-)


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What a lovely wheel, Kas! If it weren't for fat yarn, a CPW would be all I'd ever use.

Not all of them get names, though, mine's been silent on the subject so far. Although, it's only restored to functional level at the moment, it might be mad at me. Your soon-to-be new one is gorgeous!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I got this!!!
I'll confirm the trip, and let you know the dates!:sing:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is as good as I've seen in the rescue business  Good work everyone. I love how this group pulls together for a few.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, Debi!!!!! ((((((Hugs!!!))))) Thank you so, so, so much!!!!! 

This is all so awesome! I agree, Marchwind! It doesn't get any better than this!!!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

The story of the traveling wheel.....
Just reading through this thread, it plays out like a movie of a hobo or a lost puppy who hitches a ride from one place to meet up with another transport, to take it on another journey to hitch a ride somewhere else to find someone to finally help it get home.

I have to say, y'all are amazing in your networking.
Congrats on the new wheel Kasota.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Weeeeeee! Debi- we'll have to warm him up and stretch his muscles a little while he's here in Texas...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

HeeHeeHee..Lexie, I was figuring he should be staying with me for a few weeks before Kelsey takes him home too..He might just transform into a Babe Production Wheel in the process! :flame: Insert evil laugh here.......


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

DBA you are so right!! I think we need to make up a vacation book. Pictures of this wheel in his travels and what he is spinning up here and there. Spin away, ladies! Have a little fun! 

Debi, somehow I think I would notice the difference.... Just sayin' :facepalm:

I'm still trying to figure out how I am going to shoehorn him into my wee house. If it were not for the plan to move my sewing table downstairs I would never have attempted it...but once that is done there is a nice relatively largish (for a tiny house) space at the top of the stairs with a pretty window for good light.... 

And I am still in awe of the good hearts here...such wonderful folk all willing to help. :grouphug:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Debi- did you say one of your offspring is in SA? I most likely found a way to get the wheel to SA...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeppers, my darling dd lives on the north side of town.:thumb:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

this is so exciting - 

I have *SvenskaFlicka*'s new wheel waiting to be delivered to her in May, *Lexierowsell* will have *Kasota*'s new wheel coming to her via *hercsmama* with a possible handoff to *SvenskaFlicka* if its in time for Shepherd's Harvest in May:teehee:

how exciting!

Anybody else?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Adventures of the traveling wheels . You will have to pose the wheels at strategic points and pose with it. Kind of like a flat Stanly adventure.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> this is so exciting -
> 
> I have *SvenskaFlicka*'s new wheel waiting to be delivered to her in May, *Lexierowsell* will have *Kasota*'s new wheel coming to her via *hercsmama* with a possible handoff to *SvenskaFlicka* if its in time for Shepherd's Harvest in May:teehee:
> 
> ...


Shootz! If you can find another pretty wheel like Kasota's and wanna drag it over here, we can throw a party. Somehow I don't think this is exactly a spot on the likely trail, though.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Never say never Hotzcatz.
My SIL happens to have a Psychologists conference, of some sort coming up in October of this year, and it's on the big Island. My DD has already made the suggestion, that since he will be in meetings the whole time, it might be fun if I tag along to keep her company. You never know what may happen.:sing:


----------

